# My new contacts!



## Annia (Jul 11, 2006)

What do you think? Oh yeah excuse the hair, lol. I usually have it tied up when doing make-up.







I am liking the blue! This makes me want to experiment with other colors.

In darker lit areas they look more like navy. While outside in the sun or lighted areas they look like the picture but less dramatic.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 11, 2006)

i don't see any pics


----------



## Annia (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry about that! I was trying to figure out the uploading system. lol.

I just noticed I forgot to smile, doh!


----------



## Lindabear (Jul 11, 2006)

it looks great i like the blue, i need some contacts too just cause i dont want to wear my glasses anymoree


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 11, 2006)

Ohhh very pretty Especially with the eye makeup


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 11, 2006)

wow, it looks sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice! i love your makeup, too! what's that brown shade?


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 11, 2006)

they look great ,im thinking about getting a pair too


----------



## Annia (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* wow, it looks sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice! i love your makeup, too! what's that brown shade? Its MAC shade Embark. I mixed it with several purples but I don't remember which ones. 
I was thinking of trying other eye colors such as different blues, violets, or greys.

I tried green but I don't think they look as good as the purples/blues on me.


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 11, 2006)

They look very pretty!





You have lovely skin as well


----------



## Leony (Jul 11, 2006)

It looks really nice!!


----------



## vickysco (Jul 11, 2006)

very pretty...i've always wanted to try colored contacts, either brown or hazel. and i second goddess13, you do have lovely skin!


----------



## Tesia (Jul 11, 2006)

it looks really nice...what is the natural color of your eyes?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* Its MAC shade Embark. I mixed it with several purples but I don't remember which ones. 
I was thinking of trying other eye colors such as different blues, violets, or greys.

I tried green but I don't think they look as good as the purples/blues on me.

thanks! i need embark now LOL


----------



## Maja (Jul 11, 2006)

wow, these look nice!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 11, 2006)

they look so vivid and pretty! i want some..


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 11, 2006)

Your blue contacts look really nice with your skin tone


----------



## shockn (Jul 12, 2006)

Those look so hot!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 12, 2006)

Those are gorgeous.


----------



## charish (Jul 12, 2006)

pretty, i've been wanting to get blue or grey.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 12, 2006)

WoW! You look great!


----------



## Annia (Jul 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lindabear* it looks great i like the blue, i need some contacts too just cause i dont want to wear my glasses anymoree There are some free trials out there. I used one from Freshlook (which are the ones pictured) and I got it from their website. All I did was print out the free trial and took it to my optometrist.


Aww, thank you all for your kind comments!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* In darker lit areas they look more like navy. While outside in the sun or lighted areas they look like the picture but less dramatic. That reminds me of my own eye color. In the sunlight and in a camera flash, they look waaaay bright and then in darker lights, they don't look quite as bright. Naturally I like your contacts because they do remind me of my natural eye color lol


----------



## Pink_Lady (Jul 15, 2006)

Those look beautiful! Are you eyes naturally brown?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 15, 2006)

I love it! they look awesome!


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 15, 2006)

They look really nice! I thought about getting green ones, but I like my blue eyes too much


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 15, 2006)

i like it! it looks natural!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

The contacts look great! I agree about the e/s looking awesome too!


----------



## Annia (Jul 15, 2006)

My eyes are naturally dark brown and I mean dark as they can get. hehe!

I don't have a picture with dark eyes on my current laptop but if I find one on my bf's computer I'll post them.


----------



## lynnda (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW so pretty! I have worn contacts for years but have never tried the colored ones.


----------



## Nox (Jul 15, 2006)

The blue is beautiful on you! I always love the combo of dark hair and light eyes.


----------



## michko970 (Jul 16, 2006)

Those are really pretty! I want some grey contacts. what brand are yours?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jul 16, 2006)

Those are so pretty! I have the Freshlook Color Blends in Gray and I love them!


----------



## Annia (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michko970* Those are really pretty! I want some grey contacts. what brand are yours? They're freshlook colorblends True Sapphire.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 17, 2006)

They look really pretty on you!! I like them a lot!


----------



## sadhunni (Jul 17, 2006)

looks very natural on u


----------



## MACaddict (Jul 23, 2006)

They look really nice on you. Are these the FreshLook brand? I wear gray contacts myself as well as clear. Contacts are a great way to experiment with different looks.


----------



## Thais (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* What do you think? Oh yeah excuse the hair, lol. I usually have it tied up when doing make-up.
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...-blueeyes1.JPG

I am liking the blue! This makes me want to experiment with other colors.

In darker lit areas they look more like navy. While outside in the sun or lighted areas they look like the picture but less dramatic.

Looks very natural!


----------



## tsims (Jul 23, 2006)

do you see the world in tinted color with them. i had some long , long ago, not for cosmetic reasons, they were shaded brown to work like sunglasses, i hated them cause everything had a brown tint to it, everyone had a tan LOL.

ts


----------



## Annia (Jul 23, 2006)

Thank you all!


----------



## pieced (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* thanks! i need embark now LOL I love embark, actually it was the first MAC eyeshadow I brought, what useless info...










But anyway, I love wearing colour contacts sometimes (check out my profile), but your's looks natural and they suit you well...


----------



## jennw (Jul 24, 2006)

Colored contacts never fit me. I have a weird base curve.

I have grey eyes, so I find it interesting that a couple of you say you bought grey contacts. What's the appeal? My eye color seems boring to me.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 24, 2006)

there beautiful! ii hope u got them fitted. if not there may cut the eye plate (thingy) cos there to big or to small. thats what my eye doctor said.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 24, 2006)

They look great on you


----------



## Annia (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tsims* do you see the world in tinted color with them. i had some long , long ago, not for cosmetic reasons, they were shaded brown to work like sunglasses, i hated them cause everything had a brown tint to it, everyone had a tan LOL.
ts

No, the colour stops around the pupil. I haven't heard of those kinds.






Kimberlylotr, yes they were fitted. At the fitting I got to try on every colour! It was fun.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 24, 2006)

I really like it! yeah you should try a whole bunch of colors and we can poll which we like best!


----------



## Annia (Jul 31, 2006)

Okay I finally got some pics of my natural browns:











My eyes are dark.. and not that you can tell in these pics? but one of my eyes are darker than the other hehe

And I ordered 2 more colours of freshlook contacts.. I'll post those as soon as I get them. If I like 'em.. lol

Oh btw those are supman legs in the background! hehe


----------



## Annia (Aug 14, 2006)

Okay bear with me.. I am not wearing make-up~






These are the "Honey" in freshlook colorblends.











And for comparison..


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 14, 2006)

They look great!! I love the blue ones! They look so pretty on you! I bought the same thing a while back and they didn't look half as good on me!! lol I'm so jealous b/c I tried the blue ones and they didn't look blue at all!! You could hardly tell I had them in. I had to get grey ones instead.

*Jennw*~I bought grey contacts b/c my eyes are a really dark brown and grey was the lightest color they had and that's what it took to lighten my eyes enough that you could tell a difference. The blues and greens looked the same, so I had to go with grey.


----------



## Annia (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Heather12801* They look great!! I love the blue ones! They look so pretty on you! I bought the same thing a while back and they didn't look half as good on me!! lol I'm so jealous b/c I tried the blue ones and they didn't look blue at all!! You could hardly tell I had them in. I had to get grey ones instead. 
*Jennw*~I bought grey contacts b/c my eyes are a really dark brown and grey was the lightest color they had and that's what it took to lighten my eyes enough that you could tell a difference. The blues and greens looked the same, so I had to go with grey.

Thank you! I have gray, turqoise, green, blue, honey, and all the radiances for dark eyes. The radiance line sucks though!


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 16, 2006)

You're welcome!



I am going to go back to the eye doctor to try colored contacts again. What color do you think I should get? BTW, I have dark brown eyes like yours and the Acuvue colors didn't show up very well except for the gray.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Aug 17, 2006)

first of all the blue is a perfect fit.also i have blue,gray,and honey.I had green and hazel but I riped the green and dropped the hazel.I wanna know how long color yours last for?A month or 6 months?


----------



## Annia (Aug 18, 2006)

Honey has to be my favorite so far! So maybe you should try that, Heather. It looks really good with dark eyeliner, kinda sexy, and it brings out the honey color.


----------



## Magdovka (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, bedroom eyes!


----------

